# Du suchst eine Rolle der Wiederauferstehung?



## Carajillo (8. März 2012)

*Du möchtest wieder WoW spielen? Du möchtest das neue Angebot nutzen?*

Ich biete Dir diese Möglichkeit, melde Dich bei mir und werde somit direkt Level 80 mit einem beliebigen Char, 
bekomm Cataclysm dazu und 7 Tage freie Spielzeit. 

*Was ich Dir bieten kann?*

Du kommst auf den EU-Realm Garrosh bei der Horde und bekommst sogar einen Gildeninvite in eine Level 25-Gilde, 
d.h. Du kannst sämtliche Boni nutzen und bist in einer lockeren und wirklich aktiven Gilde. Sofern Du Interesse an der Gilde hast, ist kein Muss. 

*Näheres klären wir dann direkt, was hälst Du davon? Falls Du kein Gold hast gibst auch bissl Taschengold für den Anfang. *

Edit1enkt auch daran, ihr müsst nicht unbedingt auf eurem alten Realm wieder auferstehen. Blizzard bietet euch einen kostenlosen Servertrans dazu an, nutzt dies doch für einen lockeren Neuanfang. 

Edit2: _Um die Rolle der Auferstehung bei einem Mitspieler benutzen zu können, muss dieser früher ein aktives Abo für mindestens 30 Tage gehabt haben. Zusätzlich muss der entsprechende Account spätestens am 4. März 2012 inaktiv geworden sein.

Pro WoW-Account können Sie zwei Einladungen pro Tag verschicken, eine im Spiel und eine über die Battle.net-Accountverwaltung.  Dies können Sie beliebig oft wiederholen, die Beschränkung bezieht sich lediglich auf die Versendung pro Tag.

Die Rolle der Auferstehung wird einmal am Tag verschickt von uns (Blizzard!). Es kann bis zu 48 Stunden dauern.

Welche Belohnung bekommt man, wenn mein Freund die von mir verschickte Rolle der Auferstehung akzeptiert hat?
Als erstes erhält der Account eures Freundes ein kostenloses digitales Upgrade auf WoW Cataclysm. Dann kann er einen Charakter sofort auf Level 80 setzen lassen und 7 Tage kostenlos spielen.

Ich habe die Rolle der Auferstehung akzeptiert. Wie bekomme ich die Level für meinen Charakter?
Bitte loggen Sie sich dafür in die Battle.net-Accountverwaltung ein und wählen dort den entsprechenden WoW-Account aus. Dann klicken Sie bitte auf den &#8222;Belohnungen&#8220;-Knopf und wählen den entsprechenden Charakter und die entsprechende Skillung aus. Wenn Sie das nächste Mal in das Spiel einloggen, ist der Charakter bereit, das kataklysmische Azeroth zu erkunden._


----------

